# Raf Speke And Pill Boxes,Liverpool May 2011



## kevsy21 (May 3, 2011)

Built in part of the grounds of Speke Hall, Speke Airport, as the airport was originally known, started scheduled flights in 1930
During World War II, the old Speke airport was taken over by the Royal Air Force and known as RAF Speke. Rootes built many bombers in a shadow factory here, including Bristol Blenheims and 1,070 Handley Page Halifaxes. Lockheed Aircraft Corporation assembled many types including Hudsons and Mustangs, shipped from the United States to Liverpool Docks.The airport was also home to the Merchant Ship Fighter Unit.
In 1946,the airport reverted back to civilian use and By the early 1970s it was deemed that it would soon be unsuitable for the increased demands of larger airliners and it was closed when the 'new' John Lennon airport was built
The original airport terminal buildings are now preserved as a Grade II listed art deco hotel,together with a small collection of older aircraft.
The original hangers are now in commercial use.
The old runway leading to JLA Airport was visible until the most of the land was used for large industrial units.

A few interesting old structures remind left and forgotten about.

First,this building was a shooting butt for the aircraft to test their guns and cannons It was filled with sand at the rear to absorb the shells and bullets aircraft would line up in front and fire into it.










Bullet Marks on the wall




Inside is well overgrown.




The rear of the building with the backplate 









The 3 Access Hatches on either side and rear of the building.














Further up on the edge of the woods is a long Pillbox




Entrance is visible to the back.
























Another Pillbox is further down again.
























Old Plane outside the old Terminal Building now the Crown Plaza from my visit with Georgie.





Thanks for Looking


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2011)

The long pillbox looks as if it might be a defensive trench such as a seagull or slit trench, except that the embrasures seem a bit small and no long shelf beneath them. Interesting one that, and I like the gun mount in the second box too.
Cheers kevsy.


----------

